# Toronto Summer 2010



## Sn0w (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok, so on August 14th, there is going to be a cubing competition at Seneca College, in Toronto. I can't wait, because its close to me, my first one, and will be only one nearby for a while (if i actually go).

Now, I am trying to decide if I should go. I really want to, but I dont wanna look like the crappiest person there, right? I usually get high 20 second solves (25-30), however sometimes I will get inconsistencies, such as a 35 here and there, and a 20 here and there. I use fridrich, and know full pll and 2L OLL.

So my question, to anyone, should I bother going, and will there be other people like me, there? Thanks !


----------



## iChanZer0 (Aug 7, 2010)

Go i went to my first competition when I averaged around 45 seconds.


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks man. I think I will. Wat u avg now?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 9, 2010)

The first competition I ever went to was US Nationals 2009.
I was so afraid of feeling like a noob--a tall-for-his-age 13-year-old with a crappily-stickered C4Y cube, a 35-second average, and one goal: stress edges-before-corners LBL rather than Dan Brown LBL.

I felt like a nub, but I soon found people my age who are my friends to this day (Ryanrex116, CubeNerd/NerdGradeA1 to name a few) and along the way, more (like Uhrik and Chris Bird, for example).

It's not about how fast you are when you enter the competition unless you're strictly there for competition and not for the bigger aspect--community.
Contrary to what I had originally proposed for myself, cubing competitions are like hangouts with official times--it's mainly the friends you make that make the competition worthwhile. I say go for it.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 9, 2010)

I go to competitions for the fun, and community. It's always so nice, especially in toronto  I went for my first time avg'ing like 30-ish. I didn't care. I met some people there that I will remember for a long time. Did I even make it to the second round of 3x3? No, and I thought I never would since Eric and Harris and Sarah, and all those fast people go. Go there to meet some people, and have a great time. My dad is always leik "Why do you want to go to another competition? will you win a prize? You're not good enough yet. Wait till you're sub-15." 
I ignored that  Just go there for the fun. People who avg. 2:00 on 3x3 go. It doesn't matter, really.


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 9, 2010)

Haha.now the convincing paranoid know it all parents


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 9, 2010)

Are they selling speed cubes at competition?


----------



## Shortey (Aug 9, 2010)

Double post. -.-'


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 9, 2010)

speedcubin?
loljks

yea definitely go, i have the same story as Ranzha, same cube, but i was a bit faster at around barely sub 30. and it was at the 2009 Canadian open at the science center. i met some cool guys there and i am still speedcubing friends with them to this day.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 9, 2010)

Yo just go for it. The time you are at is going to get you a good placing.
Check out the last comp. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...s&competitionId=CanadianCubingCubeCentric2010
And it's not even about how well you do. Go to meet some more people who enjoy doing the same thing that you do.


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 10, 2010)

Very thank you
 hopefully get to meet Harris chan 
Anyone else on here going?


----------



## jowe27 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh hey, I think im going but my parents need to know if you can drive me because they're going to a wedding.


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll find out  gonna be so much fun! They sell gh and daiyans there to!


----------



## jowe27 (Aug 10, 2010)

dayan or taiyan ?:/


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 10, 2010)

Daiyans and ghost hand and shengeng and alpha v and lots more
Sooo excited


----------



## jowe27 (Aug 10, 2010)

oh hey BTW what did you register for, im filling in the registration form right now, i think ill do 2x2 and 3x3


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 10, 2010)

Hmmm Ithink I'll do 3x3x3. Itried to learn eg , but quite complicated


----------



## Jai (Aug 10, 2010)

Sn0w said:


> Very thank you
> hopefully get to meet Harris chan
> Anyone else on here going?


Harris isn't coming; he's in Hong Kong and he'll be coming back on the 18th.


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 10, 2010)

Aw. I just registered. Joseph u don't gotta put wca I'd.
I may sell joy cubes, but prolly not, cause into allowed to bring
Still can't wait to go


----------



## jowe27 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok i registered VIA Canadian cubing but it says that im supposed to pay 10 +2 per every extra event put it didnt prompt me to pay? do we pay the day of the comp?


----------



## Sn0w (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah.bring extra money for cubes tho


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2010)

the main discussion for the competition is here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22470


----------

